# Lip Safe Preservative?



## Millie (Nov 12, 2017)

I am looking for a lip safe preservative for a lip product that is 50% water. (If you are not participating in the secret santa you can pm me for the full recipe - and feel safe, knowing you won't be my guinea pig  )
The recipe I am following recommends liquid germall plus - this is the preservative I have settled on for my first lotions, so that would be convenient! The reason I don't want to use it for the lip product is because lotioncrafter lists this as being restricted by the EU for lipcare (and, um, lotions... how did I just notice that?) Their other preservatives don't list this restriction, but I want it spelled out for me: "This product is lip safe!"

Any recommendations?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 14, 2017)

Hiya Millie! I can't help but wonder what you're up to??? In any case, I believe your only choice is Phenonip.

Please read:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/preservatives-phenonip.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
From my files:



> Phenonip is a broad spectrum liquid preservative for yeast, fungi and bacteria which is approved as safe for use in the EU and Japan. It is odorless and colorless and has a low irritancy history. It is made up of the following components:
> 
> phenoxyethanol (CAS # 122-99-6)
> methylparaben (CAS # 99-76-3)
> ...



ETA: There's some controversy over parabens, whether or not they cause cancer. I don't have a problem using parabens, they really are effective long term with a long shelf life. However, savvy customers in general tend to avoid products that contain them, so I don't use Phenonip. I should also mention, the one time I did use it, I found it irritating. But that's just me. I have dry, sensitive, mature skin.


----------



## Millie (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback! I'll post the recipe and my modifications (if they work) after secret santa. Don't worry dear recipient, I'll have warnings all over any new-to-me products


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 14, 2017)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2016/07/weekend-wonderings-using-msm-lip-safe.html


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 14, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2016/07/weekend-wonderings-using-msm-lip-safe.html



Hee hee... same source; different posts!  While we're at it, might as well add Susan's page on Preservatives in general:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/p/preservatives.html


----------

